#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] How can i implement calendar permissions

## J.wills

Hi,

I want to block all access to my calendar, but allow people to request permission to see my calendar.

In my Calendar permission settings, Ive unchecked all boxes and set everything to none for both the Default and Anonymous users, so that no one can access my calendar. The problem is now no one can ask permission to view my calendar. 

When they search for my name in outlook so they can view my calendar, they get an error that they are not authorized, but they dont get the box that allows them to request permission.

How would I block everyone from seeing my calendar, but allow them to request permission? Thanks.

----------


## ExlGuru

Get some help from these links:

http://www.slipstick.com/

http://www.slipstick.com/calendar/index.htm

----------

